# Reptile shop dwa approved. Halifax, West Yorkshire



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all

We at Halifax Reptiles have just had our licence renewed and been given authority to carry DWA. 

We will not carry any dwa animals in stock but can order for anybody with a dwa licence. 

Give us a shout if you would like us to get hold of anything or have any questions :2thumb:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Excellent and you guys are just more or less down the road from me.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

brilliant! we are getting there slowly lol. we opening in may with hardly anything and are growing steadily. we have new flooring going down in jan along with installing fish etc so you'll have to pop and have a look at the end of jan :2thumb:


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

Exotic Mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> We at Halifax Reptiles have just had our licence renewed and been given authority to carry DWA.
> 
> ...


best of luck for the future mate :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Exotic Mad said:


> brilliant! we are getting there slowly lol. we opening in may with hardly anything and are growing steadily. we have new flooring going down in jan along with installing fish etc so you'll have to pop and have a look at the end of jan :2thumb:


I will do!!! Is it still called Halifax Reptiles? And at the same premises??


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

yes still halifax reptiles and still in same place :2thumb:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

i've went in a while back and i thought it was awesome :no1:. BTW the new plans sound good.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats on the news. It's always a nice surprise when you go in a new shop and they work with DWAL species.

May I ask why you aren't keeping any in the shop? Usually when people get DWAL species added to their schedule for a PSL it is because they either want some as display animals, to sell them or both.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

at the moment we don't feelwe have the expertise to work with dwa species so we will only be ordering in for people and keeping on the premises until collected but we are both ontrainingcourses next year etc at which point we may start with a couple!


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Animalmadness said:


> i've went in a while back and i thought it was awesome :no1:. BTW the new plans sound good.


Thanks we are constantly trying to improve but it always great to hear someone like it :blush:


----------

